# Algo se ha colado por un hueco del sofá



## English-speaking Spaniard

Hola, una pieza se ha colado por un hueco del sofá, ¿Cómo podemos decir eso en inglés? 

Ej: the block has slipped through a couch slot?

Saludos.


----------



## simonitov

"A piece has slipped through a hole in the sofa".


----------



## SydLexia

Possibly: "....has slipped down the back of the sofa."

syd


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Ok, gracias, por ahora vamos encaminados, pero si se cuela entre la ranura existente entre dos asientos del sofá, ¿cómo se podrIa decir?


----------



## Txiri

It slipped down between the cushions. 

I wondered what you were trying to say. There isn't normally a "hole" in the couch.  Are you absolutely sure that "ranura" is the correct word for the space between two cushions?  I consider "ranura" as a slot where you slip a coin into, like at the washing machine at the laundromat.  Or in a vending machine.  

If that's not the correct word, how do you expect us to guess what you're getting at?   ???


----------



## Iropan

Ranura is definitely used for coin slots, but I think it's correct for the space between two sofa cushions. I would have used "ranura" as well.


----------



## Txiri

Iropan said:


> Ranura is definitely used for coin slots, but I think it's correct for the space between two sofa cushions. I would have used "ranura" as well.



Thanks for speaking up.  If two of you would use it, okay!

I looked ranura up earlier on DRAE:

*1.* f. Canal estrecha y larga que se abre en un madero, piedra u otro material, para hacer un ensamble, guiar una pieza movible, etc.

I don't think we conceive of a "canal estrecha y larga" between our sofa cushions and the support of the piece of furniture.  It's a surprising use, and one of the few times I don't really follow the logical sense of it.  But I will take both your words on it.


----------



## Rubns

Certainly using "ranura" for the space between two cushions is odd. I'd normally say "hueco" or even "raja", but never "ranura". If someone says "ranura" I'd understand it, but it's not really the best word for it, at least not in _my_ Spanish.


----------



## jedi5384

Interesting discussion. I can't even think of a specific word for this in English, I'd just call it "between the cushions". "It fell between the cushions."


----------



## Txiri

jedi5384 said:


> Interesting discussion. I can't even think of a specific word for this in English, I'd just call it "between the cushions". "It fell between the cushions."



Me, too.  That's pretty much what I said earlier.


----------



## Iropan

I'm not even necessarily defending that its use is logical, or even correct, but I definitely am under the impression I've heard "ranura" used like that. "Hueco" is probably more common.

Sometimes we transmit and inherit mistakes and misuses, native speakers rarely master their own language


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Iropan. 

"Ranura" no debe ser la forma correcta de mencionar el *hueco *entre los dos "couch/sofa cushions", ahora bien, sí puede ser que en el día a día se pueda decir inconscientemente.

Dicho sea de paso, ¿cómo se les puede llamar a estos couch/sofa cushions en español? Hablamos de las piezas cuadradas del sofá sobre las que te sientas y entre las cuales está este famoso hueco. Creo que se les llama cojín de caja.

Saludos.


----------



## TravelinTom

I would just say "a piece is lost in the couch".  The remote/clicker is probably lost in the couch again. Or you can say "in the sofa" if you are from "up North".


----------



## eduy

Estoy casi completamente de acuerdo con la respuesta 8 de Rubns. Lo mas normal es decir hueco o raja, pero también se puede decir ranura.


----------



## onbalance

Yo decía "It fell down the crack" criando.


----------



## Txiri

onbalance said:


> Yo decía "It fell down the crack" criando.



Criando?  Criando *what*?


----------



## eduy

onbalance said:


> Yo decía "It fell down the crack" criando.



¿Qué quieres decir con "criando"? ¿Criando qué?  No entiendo la relación de la frase con la palabra criando.  Criando es del verbo "criar" y tiene relación con verbos como cultivar,  hacer crecer...
Estoy criando tomates en mi huerto. (Significa cultivar tomates)
Está criando a 5 hijos ella sola. (Significa cuidar, alimentar y educar a los hijos).
Cuando un niño no para de beber agua se le puede decir en broma: Vas a criar ranas en el estómago. (Significa que vas a hacer nacer ranas)


----------



## jedi5384

¿Supongo que quería decir "creciendo"?


----------



## eduy

Txiri said:


> Criando?  Criando *what*?



Creo que Onbalance se ha confundido un poco con el español y ha escrito: Yo decía" it feell down the crack" criando.

Pienso que lo que Onbalance quería escribir realmente es: Yo diría "it feell down the crack", creo.


----------



## onbalance

Esto es lo que quería decir: I would say "It fell down the crack" growing up.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

¿No será en todo caso: "it fell down the couch crack"?


----------



## k-in-sc

English-speaking Spaniard said:


> ¿No será en todo caso: "it fell down the couch crack"?


I wouldn't say anything "fell down a crack." That sounds like the crack is 100 feet deep. I would say "It's down in the couch" or "it fell down  behind the sofa cushion" or "it fell between the couch cushions."


----------



## jedi5384

I agree. It may be a regional thing but in general we wouldn't call it a crack.


----------



## onbalance

You guys may not like "crack" here but people certainly say it. See, e.g.,

http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/05/a-chair-made-entirely-of-the-cracks-between-the-cushions/

http://askville.amazon.com/stranges...hions-sofa/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=10252370


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Ok, so "it slipped down the crack between the cushions on my couch".


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, of course there's a crack between cushions, it just sounds funny to say something fell *down* the crack, like falling down a well.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Pregunto: ¿Y si en vez de down fuera más correcto decir into?: it slipped into the crack between the cusions on my couch.


----------



## onbalance

English-speaking Spaniard said:


> Ok, so "it slipped down the crack between the cushions on my couch".



Se puede decir varias cosas. Como ya te lo dije, mi familia y yo decíamos "It fell down the crack" creciendo (I hope "creciendo" works here). Otros foreros no son cómodos con esta expresión. De todas maneras, "It slipped/fell down down the crack between the cushions on my couch" se puede decir. No creo que sea la forma más corriente, pero es correcta en cuanto a la gramática.


----------



## onbalance

English-speaking Spaniard said:


> Pregunto: ¿Y si en vez de down fuera más correcto decir into?: it slipped into the crack between the cusions on my couch.



No, esta oración no suena bien.


----------



## SydLexia

I wouldn't use "crack" here, "gap", perhaps.

As others have said, "slipped down between" works well.

"(It) has slipped down between the cushions".

Other similar examples for my BrE:

"Maybe it's slipped down the back (of the sofa/couch)."
"Perhaps it's slipped down the side (of the sofa/couch)." 
"It might've slipped down between the cushions (of the sofa/couch)."
"Perhaps it's under a cushion (*on* the couch/sofa)."

syd


----------



## k-in-sc

onbalance said:


> Como ya te lo dije, mi familia y yo decíamos "It fell down the crack" creciendo (I hope "creciendo" works here).


Maybe "de niño."


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

onbalance said:


> Se puede decir varias cosas. Como ya te lo dije, mi familia y yo decíamos "It fell down the crack" creciendo (I hope "creciendo" works here). Otros foreros _no son cómodos con esta expresión_. De todas maneras, "It slipped/fell down down the crack between the cushions on my couch" se puede decir. No creo que sea la forma más corriente, pero es correcta en cuanto a la gramática.




No se dice " no son cómodos con esa expresión", se dice que no les parece correcta o que no les convence.  Se usa la expresión "no estar cómodo con /ante algo" por ejemplo cuando no estás cómodo *con *la presencia de alguien por donde tú estás; o cuando no estás cómodo *ante *la presencia de tu jefe, etc.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

SydLexia said:


> I wouldn't use "crack" here, "gap", perhaps.
> 
> As others have said, "slipped down between" works well.
> 
> "(It) has slipped down between the cushions".
> 
> Other similar examples for my BrE:
> 
> "Maybe it's slipped down the back (of the sofa/couch)."
> "Perhaps it's slipped down the side (of the sofa/couch)."
> "It might've slipped down between the cushions (of the sofa/couch)."
> "Perhaps it's under a cushion (*on* the couch/sofa)."
> 
> syd



¿Entonces "It might have slipped down between the cushion *on *the sofa/couch" no te parece correcta con el "*on" *y consideras que hay que usar "of"?


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Entiendo que lo correo es usar "on" en ese caso.


----------



## onbalance

También: It fell down into the couch.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings onbalance,

I agree 100% with the use of "It fell down the crack".   This was a term used all through my childhood.   It also brings to mind the term used when some poor unfortunate is forgotten by the authorities.   The phrase used is "he slipped through the cracks" and was overlooked and forgotten about.    Good call.


----------



## onbalance

whiterabbitg said:


> Greetings onbalance,
> 
> I agree 100% with the use of "It fell down the crack".   This was a term used all through my childhood.   It also brings to mind the term used when some poor unfortunate is forgotten by the authorities.   The phrase used is "he slipped through the cracks" and was overlooked and forgotten about.    Good call.



De todas las sugerencias en este hilo, prefiero, en este orden: 

It fell down the crack
It fell down into the couch
It fell/slipped down between the cushions

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

"It fell down the crack" must be a regionalism.


----------



## onbalance

k-in-sc said:


> "It fell down the crack" must be a regionalism.



Lo dudo. 

http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/05/a-c...-the-cushions/

http://askville.amazon.com/strangest...estId=10252370


----------



## k-in-sc

Your first two links don't work and the last one doesn't say "fell down the crack," as near as I can tell. 
Again, if you say "fell down the crack," fine. But I don't know anyone else who does, I've never heard it and it sounds odd to me.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Y para rizar el rizo (to crown things off, to gild the lily, to complete the picture): "Lo he sacado de una hueco/ranura/raja del sofá": "I pulled it out from between/under the cushions of the couch"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, or (I would say) "I *got* it out from between the couch cushions," etc.


----------



## onbalance

English-speaking Spaniard said:


> Y para rizar el rizo (to crown things off, to gild the lily, to complete the picture): "Lo he sacado de una hueco/ranura/raja del sofá": "I pulled it out from between/under the cushions of the couch"?



"I pulled it out from between the cushions" es divina. Me gusta esta traduccion más que la sugerencia de kinsc. 

Creo que "To *top* things off" es más corriente que tus traducciones para "rizar el rizo."


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Gracias, onbalance, tomo en consideración tus observaciones.



onbalance said:


> "I pulled it out from between the cushions" es divina. Me gusta esta traduccion más que la sugerencia de kinsc.
> 
> Creo que "To *top* things off" es más corriente que tus traducciones para "rizar el rizo."


----------



## k-in-sc

"I pulled it out" if it was stuck or some part of it was visible. Otherwise "I found it," "I got it out," etc.


----------

